# Benjamin Air Rifles?



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 22, 2006)

What do you folks think of Benjamin air rifles for the _casual _shooter?
SAMPLES


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2006)

I think I have come across one of these rifles once at a friend's cabin.  It was a nice rifle to just plink away with at cans and such.  One rule of thumb is that you generally get what you pay for, so if you are planning to do some fun shooting on a regular basis pay the extra little cash and get the better model.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 22, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I think I have come across one of these rifles once at a friend's cabin. It was a nice rifle to just plink away with at cans and such. One rule of thumb is that you generally get what you pay for, so if you are planning to do some fun shooting on a regular basis pay the extra little cash and get the better model.


 
Thanks.

I'm afraid that in my case it will be just occaisonal plinking. The Daisy and Gamo models I've seen with similiar FPS simply are not comparable in quality to even the least expensive Benjamin. Then again, the most expensive Benjamin probably can't hold a candle to the stuff you shoot...


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 22, 2006)

Benjamin air guns are actually pretty good.  Certainly a good notch above the usual Wal-Mart fodder, but in all honesty, if someone's going to fork over that much for an air gun, he's probably better off spending a wee bit more and going with the RWS instead.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 23, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Benjamin air guns are actually pretty good. Certainly a good notch above the usual Wal-Mart fodder, but in all honesty, if someone's going to fork over that much for an air gun, he's probably better off spending a wee bit more and going with the RWS instead.


 
Wow. Thanks! They certainly make some great looking (and performing, apparently) air rifles:

RWS


----------



## Lisa (Jul 23, 2006)

We have a few Diana air rifles in our Junior program to teach the younger kids the air rifle sport.  They are a good little gun.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 23, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> We have a few Diana air rifles in our Junior program to teach the younger kids the air rifle sport. They are a good little gun.


 
Yes, even from the ads the quality is evident.

What's your favourite brand of Air Rifles, given that you're a competitive shooter?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 23, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Yes, even from the ads the quality is evident.
> 
> What's your favourite brand of Air Rifles, given that you're a competitive shooter?



A Feinwerkbau of course cause that is what I shoot! 

When I was looking to buy earlier this year, I looked at Styer, Feinwerbau and Walther.

The Styer is a neat gun as you can get a model that breaks down so transportation is easier.  The Feinwerkbau is easier to adjust to fit you and well the walther is supposedly the best gun (or so says the walther shooters )

I tried them all out because I was lucky enoug to have team mates that are left handed and own each of them.  I found the Feinwerkbau felt the best when I picked it up and started to shoot it.


----------

